# δουλέμπορος



## nickel (Dec 13, 2014)

Με αφορμή ένα άρθρο του Σπύρου Βλέτσα, στο οποίο διαβάζω μεταξύ άλλων:

Ακόμη και τα σκάφη που χρησιμοποιούν οι διακινητές ονομάζονται δουλεμπορικά. Η λέξη δουλέμπορος περιγράφει εκείνους που όταν υπήρχε ο θεσμός της δουλείας αποκόμιζαν κέρδη από τις αγοραπωλησίες σκλάβων. Σκλάβων που δεν είχαν κανένα δικαίωμα και δεν αποφάσιζαν οι ίδιοι για τη ζωή τους. Ανήκαν στην περιουσία του δουλεμπόρου και στη συνέχεια του αφέντη τους. Οι σημερινοί διακινητές έχουν και εκείνοι ως σκοπό το κέρδος από τη διακίνηση των ανθρώπων, αλλά αυτή είναι η μόνη ομοιότητά τους με τους δουλεμπόρους.
[…]
Εφόσον έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα, γιατί τα κανάλια μιλούν καθημερινά για δουλεμπόρους; Η απάντηση είναι ότι δανείζονται ένα παλιό αριστερό στερεότυπο που χρησιμοποίησε και ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου στη δεκαετία του 1970, ο οποίος μιλούσε για τα σκλαβοπάζαρα της Γερμανίας όταν αναφερόταν στην ελληνική μετανάστευση εκείνης της εποχής. [Σnickel: Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει η συσχέτιση.]
[…]
Η χρήση του στερεότυπου του δουλεμπόρου σήμερα δεν γίνεται από άγνοια ούτε από παρεξήγηση. Η ηθική απαξία και ο τόνος που δίνει η λέξη δουλέμπορος είναι χρήσιμα για τη δραματουργία των δελτίων ειδήσεων. Η ιστορία που αφηγούνται πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να έχει κακούς, τους οποίους ο θεατής θα μπορεί να μισεί χωρίς ενοχές.​
...αποφάσισα να δω την προσέγγιση δύο λεξικών στη λέξη *δουλέμπορος*. Έχουμε και λέμε:

ΛΝΕΓ:
δουλέμπορος (ο) [1844] {δουλεμπόρ-ου | -ων, -ους} 1. αυτός που αγοράζει και πουλάει δούλους 2. (καταχρ.) πρόσωπο που αναλαμβάνει έναντι αμοιβής την παράνομη μεταφορά οικονομικών μεταναστών (λαθρομεταναστών) σε προηγμένες οικονομικά χώρες.

(Για το _δουλεμπορικό_ γράφει ότι είναι το πλοίο δουλεμπόρου, κυρίως με τη 2η σημασία.)

ΧΛΝΓ:
δουλέμπορος ουσ. (αρσ.) 1. πρόσωπο που διακινεί ή μεταφέρει παράνομα κυρ. μετανάστες: _κύκλωμα/συμμορία ~όρων_. Βλ. σωματέμπορος. 2. (παλαιότ.) αυτός που αγόραζε και πουλούσε δούλους. 

(Στο ΧΛΝΓ το _δουλεμπορικό_ είναι «πλοίο που μεταφέρει λαθρομετανάστες».)

Ενδιαφέρουσες διαφορές στην προσέγγιση των δύο λεξικών.

Στα αγγλικά:
*δουλεμπορικό*
illegal immigrant ships
illegal immigrant boats / vessels

Αλλά να δούμε και την υπόλοιπη ορολογία...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 13, 2014)

Υποτίθεται ότι η διαφορά του Χρηστικού θα ήταν ακριβώς ότι θα λημματογραφούσε αυτή την (πράγματι λάθος) σημασία.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 13, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρουσα και η προσέγγιση του ΛΚΝ:
*δουλέμπορος* ο [δulémboros] Ο19 : έμπορος δούλων: _Tους αιχμαλώτους τούς πουλούσαν οι δουλέμποροι στις αγορές / στα παζάρια της Aνατολής._

Αλλά:
*δουλεμπόριο* το [δulembório] Ο40 : εμπόριο δούλων. || (επέκτ.) η εκμετάλλευση, από οργανωμένα κυκλώματα, εργατικού δυναμικού, που προέρχεται από υπανάπτυκτες ή από εμπόλεμες χώρες.

Και:
*δουλεμπορικός -ή -ό* [δulemborikós] Ε1 : που έχει σχέση με το δουλεμπόριο ή με το δουλέμπορο.


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2014)

Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει η συσχετιση του αρθρογράφου.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2014)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εδώ και καιρό είχα αυτή την απορία: Γιατί να λέγεται "δουλέμπορος" κάποιος που όχι μόνο δεν τους αρπάζει με το ζόρι για να τους πουλήσει, αλλά αντίθετα τον πληρώνουν αδρά για να μπουν στο σαπιοκάραβό του; Ο διακινητής παράνομων μεταναστών είναι φυσικά τρισάθλιο ρεμάλι, αλλά από γλωσσικής πλευράς δεν μου φαίνεται ότι το συγκεκριμένο ρεμάλι κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με το άλλο ρεμάλι που ξέραμε ως "δουλέμπορο" εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Μ' αυτή τη λογική θα μπορούσαμε να ονομάσουμε "δουλέμπορο" και τον προαγωγό γυναικών. Δηλαδή, όλοι οι εκμεταλλευτές ανθρώπων να είναι με μια λέξη δουλέμποροι.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 13, 2014)

Το άρθρο μου φαίνεται γλωσσικά ανιστόρητο και πολιτικά αλλήθωρο, με τον πρώτο χαρακτηρισμό να εξηγείται από τον δεύτερο. Επειδή παραβλέπει μια δομική οικονομική λειτουργία της λαθρομετανάστευσης στην ευημερία του πολιτισμένου κόσμου (φτηνό εργατικό δυναμικό χωρίς δικαιώματα) και περιορίζει το φαινόμενο σε μια απόφαση και προσωπική επιλογή (ελεύθερη;) του ίδιου του μετανάστη (με την politically correct μπαγαποντιά «η κατάταξη των ανθρώπων αυτών στην κατηγορία του σκλάβου είναι μία άρνηση της ατομικότητάς τους») είναι λογικό να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι γλωσσικά είναι απολύτως ευεξήγητη η μεταφορική χρήση των όρων δουλέμπορος και δουλεμπορικό (πλοίο) για τους μεσάζοντες. Μπορεί το φορτίο του πλοίου να έχει διαφορετικό ρόλο σήμερα (πελάτες και όχι προϊόν), αλλά είναι στ' αλήθεια τόσο διαφορετικές οι συνθήκες σε ένα δουλεμπορικό πλοίο σήμερα από ένα δουλεμπορικό πλοίο της εποχής των σκλαβοπάζαρων; Η γλώσσα πάντως δεν βλέπει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 13, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί να λέγεται "δουλέμπορος" κάποιος που όχι μόνο δεν τους αρπάζει με το ζόρι για να τους πουλήσει, αλλά αντίθετα τον πληρώνουν αδρά για να μπουν στο σαπιοκάραβό του; Ο διακινητής παράνομων μεταναστών είναι φυσικά τρισάθλιο ρεμάλι, αλλά από γλωσσικής πλευράς δεν μου φαίνεται ότι το συγκεκριμένο ρεμάλι κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με το άλλο ρεμάλι που ξέραμε ως "δουλέμπορο" εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Μ' αυτή τη λογική θα μπορούσαμε να ονομάσουμε "δουλέμπορο" και τον προαγωγό γυναικών. Δηλαδή, όλοι οι εκμεταλλευτές ανθρώπων να είναι με μια λέξη δουλέμποροι.



Αυτά ακριβώς ήθελα να γράψω κι εγώ αλλά δεν προλάβαινα. 
Ωστόσο, πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται μια έκφραση η οποία να μεταφέρει τη φόρτιση που μεταδίδει ο χαρακτηρισμός «εκμεταλλευτής ανθρώπων» (αυτόν τον προσδιορισμό ακριβώς είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ ως επαρκή), για να μην πέσουμε στη -δήθεν πολιτικά ορθή (δες και pidyo στο #6)- ιστορική αφασία μέσω γλωσσικής διαστρέβλωσης της πραγματικότητας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εδώ και καιρό είχα αυτή την απορία: Γιατί να λέγεται "δουλέμπορος" κάποιος που όχι μόνο δεν τους αρπάζει με το ζόρι για να τους πουλήσει, αλλά αντίθετα τον πληρώνουν αδρά για να μπουν στο σαπιοκάραβό του; Ο διακινητής παράνομων μεταναστών είναι φυσικά τρισάθλιο ρεμάλι, αλλά από γλωσσικής πλευράς δεν μου φαίνεται ότι το συγκεκριμένο ρεμάλι κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με το άλλο ρεμάλι που ξέραμε ως "δουλέμπορο" εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Μ' αυτή τη λογική θα μπορούσαμε να ονομάσουμε "δουλέμπορο" και τον προαγωγό γυναικών. Δηλαδή, όλοι οι εκμεταλλευτές ανθρώπων να είναι με μια λέξη δουλέμποροι.



Δουλέμπορος δεν είναι αυτός που πουλάει δούλους, και δούλες -συνήθως- ο σωματέμπορος; Ιδίως ο δεύτερος, με τη βούλα δουλέμπορος είναι, για όσους ξέρουν πώς γίνεται πια αυτή η σωματεμπορία.

Μπορεί -σε αντιδιαστολή με τον κλασικό δουλέμπορο, της εποχής που η δουλεία ήταν νόμιμη (γιατί τώρα είναι λέει παράνομη, χα χαχα)- να μην τους άρπαξε με τη βία, αλλά για δούλοι θα πάνε. Αν θέλουμε πιο «κόσμιο», για «μισθωτή σκλαβιά», μισθωτή αν είναι τυχεροί. Όπως και να την πούμε όμως, _δουλεία_ παραμένει ((μτφ.) η κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται κάποιος που είναι απόλυτα εξαρτημένος από κπ. ή από κτ.).

Σχετικό νήμα: *indentured servant*.

Όσο για το άρθρο και τον γράφοντα: θου, Κύριε, φυλακήν τω στόματί του. Αρκετές μπαρούφες διαβάζουμε κάθε μέρα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2014)

Στα αγγλικά υπάρχουν και τα "(im/migrant) trafficking ships / vessels", που είναι λάθος, εφόσον πρόκειται για εθελούσια μετακίνηση, και "people / (illegal) (im)migrant smuggling ships". Υποθέτω ότι για κάποιους μετανάστες είναι και "ships of hope" (μέχρι την όποια επαφή με δυσάρεστες πραγματικότητες).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/People_smuggling


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2014)

Βρήκα και το σχετικό βιβλίο:

*The International Law of Migrant Smuggling*
http://www.amazon.com/International-Law-Migrant-Smuggling/dp/1107015928/

Στο εξώφυλλο έχει τη σχεδία από το ναυάγιο της Μέδουσας!


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2014)

Και, τέλος, υποθέτω ότι, αν κάποιος πρέπει να μεταφράσει το ελληνικό «δουλεμπορικό», θα πρέπει να μείνει πιστός στο ειδικό χρώμα της γλώσσας μας. Προτείνω “slave-trading boat”, μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, ίσως και με επεξήγηση (migrant smuggling boats in Greek journalese).


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 13, 2014)

daeman said:


> Δουλέμπορος δεν είναι αυτός που πουλάει δούλους, και δούλες -συνήθως- ο σωματέμπορος; Ιδίως ο δεύτερος, με τη βούλα δουλέμπορος είναι, για όσους ξέρουν πώς γίνεται πια αυτή η σωματεμπορία.
> 
> Μπορεί -σε αντιδιαστολή με τον κλασικό δουλέμπορο, της εποχής που η δουλεία ήταν νόμιμη (γιατί τώρα είναι λέει παράνομη, χα χαχα)- να μην τους άρπαξε με τη βία, αλλά για δούλοι θα πάνε. Αν θέλουμε πιο «κόσμιο», για «μισθωτή σκλαβιά», μισθωτή αν είναι τυχεροί. Όπως και να την πούμε όμως, _δουλεία_ παραμένει ((μτφ.) η κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται κάποιος που είναι απόλυτα εξαρτημένος από κπ. ή από κτ.).
> 
> ...



Η διάκριση μεταξύ δουλεμπόριου (slave trade/human trafficking) και παράνομης/λαθραίας διακίνησης μεταναστών (human/people smuggling) δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι παραβλέπονται οι όποιες αδικίες και τα όποια εγκλήματα. 

Ίσα ίσα, αν το ζήτημα τεθεί στη σωστή βάση μπορεί να φωτιστούν καλύτερα οι αιτίες και οι διαδικασίες πίσω από την όλη κατάσταση. 

Αυτό μπορεί να συμβάλει πολύ περισσότερο στην αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος από το ευχολόγιο και την καταγγελία μέσω ιστορικά φορτισμένων όρων, που ελέγχονται ως ανακριβείς.

Με απλά λόγια, μπορεί μεταξύ μας, σαν κολλητοί, να μιλάμε για δουλεμπόριο, αλλά, όταν πρόκειται για ανθρώπους που φεύγουν από την πατρίδα τους για να επιβιώσουν ή για να βρουν μια δουλειά της προκοπής, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι αν ήταν δούλοι δεν θα μπορούσαν να πάνε πουθενά. Κατά τ' άλλα, συμφωνώ.

Επίσης, τον γράφοντα δεν τον γνωρίζω (not my circus-not my monkeys, που λέει και μια παροιμία).


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> ...
> Αυτό μπορεί να συμβάλει πολύ περισσότερο στην αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος από το ευχολόγιο και την καταγγελία μέσω ιστορικά φορτισμένων όρων, που ελέγχονται ως ανακριβείς.
> 
> Με απλά λόγια, μπορεί μεταξύ μας, σαν κολλητοί, να μιλάμε για δουλεμπόριο, αλλά, όταν πρόκειται για ανθρώπους που φεύγουν από την πατρίδα τους για να επιβιώσουν ή για να βρουν μια δουλειά της προκοπής, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι αν ήταν δούλοι δεν θα μπορούσαν να πάνε πουθενά. Κατά τ' άλλα, συμφωνώ.
> ...



Μπορεί να μην _ήταν _δούλοι -κι ας μην είχαν στον ήλιο μοίρα-, αλλά επί της ουσίας αυτό _θα γίνουν_, όπως και να το πούμε, τουλάχιστον για μερικά χρόνια. Χωρίς δικαιώματα, εξαρτημένοι απόλυτα από τα συμφέροντα του εκάστοτε slave driver, υποχρεωμένοι να συμμορφώνονται σε κάθε προσταγή του δυνάστη (enslaver) που έχει εξουσία ζωής και θανάτου πάνω τους. Μέχρι -εάν και όποτε- να αποκτήσουν δικαιώματα. Όπως πολύ σωστά λες, για να αντιμετωπιστεί ένα πρόβλημα είναι καλύτερα να λέμε τα πράγματα με τ' όνομά τους και όχι με πολιτικορθά σοφίσματα και δαιδαλώδεις όρους που για χάρη μιας περιττής ακριβολογίας συσκοτίζουν την ουσία, όπως θα ήθελε ο εν λόγω αρθρογράφος.

Με την ευκαιρία -και δεν είναι διόρθωση, αλλά μόνο ενημέρωση, αφού οι απόψεις διίστανται: ελέγχεται ανακριβής ή ελέγχεται ως ανακριβής;


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Χρήσιμη και η προσθήκη του ΛΚΝ στο #3. Το άφησα απέξω γιατί ήθελα να επισημάνω τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στη ρυθμιστική προσέγγιση του ΛΝΕΓ και την περιγραφική του ΧΛΝΓ.

Είναι καίρια η γλωσσολογική παρατήρηση του pidyo στο #6 («Η γλώσσα πάντως δεν βλέπει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά» [ανάμεσα σε δουλεμπορικό του σήμερα και δουλεμπορικό της εποχής των σκλαβοπάζαρων], όπως τεκμηριώνεται από τις τοποθετήσεις του daeman στο #8 και το #13.

Έβαλα τον τύπο στο #11 για να δώσω έμφαση στο μεταφραστικό ζήτημα. Θεωρώ δηλαδή απαραίτητο να μεταφερθεί σε απόδοση προς τα αγγλικά ο δημοσιογραφικός χρωματισμός που υπάρχει στα _δουλέμπορος / δουλεμπορικό_, ίσως με εξήγηση. Γι’ αυτό στον τίτλο προτείνω να μπει ως εξής:

*δουλέμπορος = “slave trader” (Greek journalese for a migrant smuggler)*


----------



## pidyo (Dec 14, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Η διάκριση μεταξύ δουλεμπόριου (slave trade/human trafficking) και παράνομης/λαθραίας διακίνησης μεταναστών (human/people smuggling) δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι παραβλέπονται οι όποιες αδικίες και τα όποια εγκλήματα.
> 
> Ίσα ίσα, αν το ζήτημα τεθεί στη σωστή βάση μπορεί να φωτιστούν καλύτερα οι αιτίες και οι διαδικασίες πίσω από την όλη κατάσταση.



Όταν μιλάμε για το ίδιο το φαινόμενο, μπορεί. Αλλά ο αρθρογράφος χτίζει ολόκληρη _γλωσσική _θεωρία πάνω σε λάθος παραδοχές. Για μένα εξακολουθεί να είναι εξαιρετικά εύλογη η μεταφορική χρήση, η οποία, με τη σειρά της, λέει πολλά για το ίδιο το φαινόμενο.


----------

